# Massey-Ferguson transmission oil



## Jana (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi all

I'm writing on behalf of my father to ask if anyone knows the specifications of the transmission oil to be used in Massey-Ferguson 3080?

Thank you,
Jana


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

I am not certain on the type or amount of oil, but most tractors of that vintage and newer use a combination hydraulic/transmission fluid. One of the universal fluids should work as long as it meets the tractor manufacturer's specifications. I'd call a Massey Ferguson dealer and ask if you aren't sure. They can look up the specs and make sure you are getting the correct oil. Using the incorrect oil can cause serious problems if you have a power shift or other type of hydraulically shifted transmission that most newer tractors use. If you have an owner's manual for the tractor, it should list the specification for the oil. You can match that specification to the oil (usually listed on the label on the container). The specification is usually listed as a number or combination of letters and numbers as shown on this website: Kubota UDT/SuperUDT Specifications There they list the specifications that their oil meets, including some for Massey Ferguson. Again, you will need to either ask at a dealer or look in the manual to get the specification number you need.

According to the Massey Ferguson website, the closest dealer to you is:

KMETIJSKA MEHANIZACIJA TRBOJE D.O.O.

Trboje 10,
SLOVENIA,
Kranj,
SLOVENIA,
4000

Tel: 386 64 49 1565
Fax: 386 64 49 5011

Hope this helps, and welcome to the forum!! :hello:


----------



## Jana (Nov 15, 2011)

Thank you for a yellow shiny welcome :hello:

I was asking this question because the dealer's prices are quite high, it would cost more than 400 EUR and as my father said, the dealer won't tell the oil specifications. We don't have the owner's manual because the tractor was bought second hand, unfortunately without owners manual.

Well, we'll figure something out.


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

Hmmm. You can get an owner's manual from Massey Ferguson, which ships on a DVD or in paper form, or you can download them from the internet at various sites (all seem to charge you a small fee). The owner's manual is part #1646618M9 if you order it from Massey Ferguson. I'd highly recommend an owner's manual because it outlines maintenance and adjustments that you may not otherwise know about. Massey is now owned by Agco Corp, so if you have any Agco dealers in your area, they may be able to look up that info for you. The owner's manual should tell you what oil to use in your tractor.


----------

